
A better way to send emails? - frankcostaco
https://medium.com/@FrankCostaCo/sending-an-email-with-natural-language-5bdc00800f28#.rrmpt893n
======
gus_massa
What about a sentence like:

    
    
      Moe, Curly and Larry should never hear about this.
    

Does the system suggest to add Moe to the recipients? Will Moe get mad about
this? You are too close to adding some unwanted recipient.

